
The War on Dignity - yasp
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/war-on-dignity/
======
kthejoker2
Campbell and Manning's paper is interesting, a touch too anecdotal for my
tastes, but I do agree that dignity and respectability politics has seemingly
vanished from the ether.

By the way, this article is short and useless, check out these links for some
more in depth reviews of the book and its position - I don't agree or disagree
with these articles, they just cover the topic in more detail. Caveat lector.

[https://www.skeptic.com/reading_room/honor-dignity-victim-
cu...](https://www.skeptic.com/reading_room/honor-dignity-victim-cultures/)

[https://fee.org/articles/victimhood-has-become-the-
ultimate-...](https://fee.org/articles/victimhood-has-become-the-ultimate-
status-symbol/)

[https://www.thecut.com/2015/09/microaggression-complaints-
an...](https://www.thecut.com/2015/09/microaggression-complaints-and-
victimhood.html)

[http://righteousmind.com/where-microaggressions-really-
come-...](http://righteousmind.com/where-microaggressions-really-come-from/)

[https://scholars-stage.blogspot.com/2015/09/honor-dignity-
vi...](https://scholars-stage.blogspot.com/2015/09/honor-dignity-victimhood-
and-death-of.html)

And of course the book:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/3319703285](https://www.amazon.com/dp/3319703285)?

~~~
shenanigoat
Yikes...kindle edition in Canada is $30.

~~~
m0llusk
That price is a microaggression! Respect readers!

------
ganoushoreilly
This is probably going to be a risky post here on Hnews, and i'm not sure of
the credibility of the publication, but I too think we live in a Victimhood
Culture.

~~~
RickJWagner
I agree.

------
kitanata
This is wrong. Not wrong in an immoral sense but wrong in an academic sense.
This so called “victimhood” culture arose as a culture of “believe and support
the victim”. Of course within that idea of taking the victim’s side first a
few people have exploited that for their own selfish reasons and some people
have been unfairly targeted as a result. But this “believe the victim first”
mentality came about as an inverse to the “give the accused the benefit of the
doubt” mentality because the latter suppressed the former’s credibility and
made it difficult for _real_ victims of real heinous shit to come forward.

Also as a straight white male, I’m insulted by this author’s idea that this
“victimhood culture” seeks to invert the power pyramid where now the white
dudes are on the bottom. The point of these movements isn’t to invert the
power structure, it’s to destroy that power structure entirely. There
shouldn’t be a fucking pyramid. That’s the point.

“Victimhood culture” (i.e. social justice movements) is dignity culture. It’s
about bringing dignity to those who historically hasn’t had that. It’s about
bringing dignity to people who have lost their dignity through acts that have
caused them trauma. It’s always been about dignity.

~~~
jbob2000
You missed the point of the article. By giving victims power, people who are
attracted to power make themselves victims. The two people who purportedly
started this movement (bed girl and the girl who posted her own hate message)
did so purely for the power (they weren’t actual victims).

Yes, we should support victims. No, we should not make them celebrities.

------
mosselman
I have lots of javascript disabled everywhere I go so only the first paragraph
was visible. It wasn't until I opened the print preview that I saw the rest.
We should rally against javascript-on-culture.

